# hand cut dovetail clean up



## dafeesh (Mar 18, 2008)

After cutting dovetails by hand should you remove the score marks cut into the wood to mark the depth of the pins and tails? Or is it acceptable to leave the score marks to underline the fact that the dovetails are in fact hand cut? I'm sure that there are different schools of thought for this. If you were buying a piece of furniture would you mind if the score marks were left showcasing that the piece was hand built?


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 15, 2008)

Personal choice. but I always try to score only on the pin and tail seat. when I miss, ( which is often) I remove the marks when I plane things pretty.


----------



## dafeesh (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah i hear that. So you are saying if i score neatly then keep it, and if it looks like crap get rid of it. That's about what I was thinking...


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 15, 2008)

If scored on the seat ( interior) you won't see them when assembled, and for the presentation side ( exterior) I usually use a mech. pencil with a soft lead.


----------



## Chiefwoodworker (Jul 17, 2008)

I like to leave them showing. They are an almost sure bet that the furniture is hand crafted. This you should be proud of and want people to know 300 years form now. If you look at antique furniture you will almost always see them. They add value to the piece.


----------

